# To call him a dog...



## Omer E (Feb 19, 2021)

To call him a dog would be fair only in that he had 4 legs and a tail. In all other respects, Bismarck was the perfect gentleman and my best friend. Rest in peace, you beautiful soul. 2009-2020


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

RIP Bismarck (love that name)


----------



## CcRicci (Feb 19, 2021)

Omer E said:


> To call him a dog would be fair only in that he had 4 legs and a tail. In all other respects, Bismarck was the perfect gentleman and my best friend. Rest in peace, you beautiful soul. 2009-2020
> View attachment 569695


I’m so sorry for the loss of your family member. It’s like losing a piece of your heart, it does heal over, but you never get that piece back...at least that’s been our experience. 
My son’s therapist taught him about the 5 stages of grief after we lost our baby to cancer last year. If you already didn’t know them I hope it helps you💞. May God bless, and keep you & your family!!


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss beautiful pic of him such kind eyes


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Omer E said:


> To call him a dog would be fair only in that he had 4 legs and a tail. In all other respects, Bismarck was the perfect gentleman and my best friend. Rest in peace, you beautiful soul. 2009-2020
> View attachment 569695


Amazing picture. The eyes seem to belong to a very, very old soul. I believe this is a pencil or ink drawing? If so, the artist is so talented. More lifelike than a photo.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it is so hard. Really is beautiful picture of him.
Rest in peace Bismarck. Peace to you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You are right: they are not just a dog. Losing a GSD, my Wolfy, was the hardest of all my dogs to say goodbye to. Heal well.


----------



## Dethoziz (Oct 21, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful dog. So sorry he is gone. Sounds like he couldn't have been better loved and appreciated.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

RIP Bismarck - best wishes on your loss and recovery


----------



## Omer E (Feb 19, 2021)

CcRicci said:


> I’m so sorry for the loss of your family member. It’s like losing a piece of your heart, it does heal over, but you never get that piece back...at least that’s been our experience.
> My son’s therapist taught him about the 5 stages of grief after we lost our baby to cancer last year. If you already didn’t know them I hope it helps you💞. May God bless, and keep you & your family!!
> View attachment 569718


I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for the kind words and the chart above.


----------



## Omer E (Feb 19, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> RIP Bismarck (love that name)


thank you!


----------

